# rigging avian x duck decoys ?



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

looking at them and wonder how you all that use them, rig them up?
The open ended holes on the keel have me scratching my head.


----------



## Brian Daniels (May 21, 2011)

If they are water keels then you will most likely need to invest in some good decoy gloves. Most times, you will need to push the butt of the deek down so it takes on water and stabalizes. As for rigging, I would just T-rig. If you are really worried about the paint, then get a slotted bag w/ bungee t-rigs and a keel grabber. 

My honest opinion is to take em back and get you some dakota decoys.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Dakota's suck.
No water keel. Look em up and then you will see what i mean about the open ended holes. There is a regular hole high on the keel, tight under the body front and rear.
Avians look just too life like not to try em.


----------



## Brian Daniels (May 21, 2011)

Dakotas dont suck. But anyways, snap swivel goes up top and if youre using regular decoy line they want you to feed the line through the front open hole to adjust for water depth. I would still run bungee with keel grabbers to make em easy to wrap up and throw in a slot bag.


----------



## grnhd (Jan 4, 2013)

Mark Teahan said:


> Dakota's suck.
> No water keel. Look em up and then you will see what i mean about the open ended holes. There is a regular hole high on the keel, tight under the body front and rear.
> Avians look just too life like not to try em.


Post a link please,I couldnt find anything with pics of the keels.
They do look good.


----------



## Seabass77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Attach the main line right under body of the duck on the front or back, the other slots are to pinch your line when hunting shallower water and you don't need excess line out. You can also rig it to add movement to your spread. 

http://youtu.be/G-XVP63nNdY


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks guys.
Im running mono, t style. Have some swivels coming, so I'll rig these with them.


----------

